# multi car insurance ???



## RSMike (1 May 2007)

I don't suppose the insurance industry in Ireland is advanced enough that any insurer has considerd offering a multi-car policy?
I know,  this sounds like way too much to ask, considering if you need to insure a 2nd car in your own name they treat you on that 2nd policy as if your a new driver with 0% no claims, Hibernian even have the cheek to ask you to do a new driver ignition test, that after been insured with them for 20 years, with no claims on another policy!


----------



## terrysgirl33 (2 May 2007)

What do you mean by multi car insurance?  Is that insurance to drive mulitple cars, or insurance to cover several cars that you own?  Most insurance policies cover the main driver to drive any car with the owners permission, and you can get open drive on your own insurance that will cover any driver with a full licence between the ages of 25 and 70.  If you are insuring more than one car, there is usually a discount for the second car, I thought?  It may be worth contacting a broker if your case is complicated.


----------



## LUFC (2 May 2007)

Is it only you driving & you own two or more cars or is it yourself & named drivers on the policy & you want to add more cars on??


----------



## philip doyle (3 May 2007)

hi, i know for a fact that  have the facility to mirror your No Claims Bonus. they can can insure numerous cars in your own name once you have a full bonus on you main car which is accident free for last five years. I know this as i work in the household department + my father owns two cars + my mother has her own car + they never had any problem.


----------



## ailbhe (3 May 2007)

it depends on whether you want to name a driver on your car. A lot of companies will mirror the bonus but not if you want to name your kids on it. You need to ring around or go to a broker.


----------



## RSMike (9 May 2007)

Sorry for slow response,i've been away.

Thanks Philip for the advice about insure.ie, sounds potentially useful, I am with Hibernian have two cars and was specifically told by them I could not use my full no claims bonus from my first car against the 2nd car, i.e. I have to start from scratch with 0% no claims on the 2nd car.

What I mean by Multi Car / Motorcycle / house insurance are products that insirance companies offer in the UK., e.g. check out the Carloe Nash OMNI product, quoting from www.carolenash.ie:

_ You know how it is, your *bike                      insurance* renewal comes through, you check the quote,                      you pay the bill. Then your *car insurance*                      renewal’s due… then your *household policy*                      runs out. It’s all phone calls, hassle and fear of unknown                      premiums around the corner. Wouldn’t you like to say                      goodbye to all that? Well now you can – with OMNI from                      Carole Nash._
_OMNI lets you cover combinations of *motorcycles,                      cars and your home**single insurance                      policy, *with a single renewal date, saving you time                      and energy by taking away the hassle and irritation of separate                      renewals._ on a 
_In addition, should you need to amend your insurance                      policy – perhaps if you change address – then                      you will only need to make one FREE                      call, instead of several, to update your details._
_Omni from Carole Nash – *home, car                      and bike insurance* all on one hassle-saving policy!

_and then:

_                     Sorry, this service is not currently available in Ireland._


----------



## nestegg (10 May 2007)

Hi RSMike, 

Allianz have a multicar policy but I'm not sure if it's available to the general public (the policy I administered was for a convent and had been in place for a number of years). Worth giving them a call on it though.

Also, Europa General will mirror a bonus (must have a minimum of three years) from private car to private car but their acceptance criteria in relation to occupation can be tricky if you or any driver works in a licenced premises.

Regards,


----------

